

Federal Government issues Open Data Policy guidance/tools on Github - gregelin
http://project-open-data.github.io/

======
gregelin
Today is a significant day in the timeline of open government data. The
President issued Executive Order (1.usa.gov/193lKN6 #opengovdata) mandating
"the default state of new and modernized Government information resources
shall be open and machine readable" and OMB issued an Open Data Policy with
guidance published on Github. The guidance includes a set of open data
principles, common core metadata, sample language for Chief Data Officer
position, tools, and more.

Many individuals outside and inside of government have worked for years to
make access to government data more open and more compatible with the modern
web. They have built on the decades of previous work by others establishing
electronic government. This milestone is noteworthy.

